# Woman dies after marshmallow-eating contest



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Woman dies after marshmallow-eating contest*

Friday, Sep 15, 2006

(CBC) - A woman is dead after choking during a marshmallow-eating contest at the Western Fair in London, Ont.

The 32-year-old woman died in hospital Wednesday, a day after collapsing offstage during a Chubby Bunny competition.

The contest features people stuffing one marshmallow at a time into their mouth then saying "chubby bunny" until they can't say it anymore. The person who gags, chokes or spits out the marshmallows loses.

Emergency crews who arrived on the scene tried to help the unconscious woman but couldn't remove the blockage in her throat. She was revived at the hospital, but later died.

The fair has since cancelled the eating contest.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

This is the second such incident I've heard of. "Chubby Bunny" indeed...sounds like playing Russian Roulette with marshmallows.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG I was there this weekend. I heard all about it. I cant believe its posted here. I didnt think it would make the media on here. 

Its sad.. but the fair ROCKS!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I tried to think of the most harmless thing, something that could never possibly destroy us...


Chubby Bunny? How bizarre. Why not just say Candyman, or Bloody Mary?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

raxl, more like am I still breathing?


----------

